# Cypress Knee Totem Thing



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

I finally finished this. I've got about 25 hours of wood burning in it. Gonna try to sell it in my buddy's gun shop. Colors are leather dye. Its about 19" high.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a real nice piece. Can you tell us more about it? . . . Like, what's a cypress knee?


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks Hiker...

A cypress knee is a root formation on a cypress tree. When the trunk is under water, which they very often are, the tree supplements it's air exchange by these "knees" that rise above the water's surface.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Smash you did a great job on the knee i've never seen one done like that in florida there are places everywhere that sell cypress furniture clocks and stuff like that,but yours is one of the nicest things i've seen anybody use it for


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

bigron said:


> Smash you did a great job on the knee i've never seen one done like that in florida there are places everywhere that sell cypress furniture clocks and stuff like that,but yours is one of the nicest things i've seen anybody use it for
> 
> Thanks Ron,
> 
> I have two others waiting in the wings. Gotta move first, then I'll start burning.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I like your stuff, man


----------

